# Opinions on Beretta



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Looking at a Beretta 391, both the Urika and Teknys models, anyone have any thoughts, experiences or otherwise?


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a 3901 20 gauge and my primary gun is a 391 Optima 12(overbored). I shoot light loads like 1 oz. tungsten due to recoil headaches. I love this gun. I installed a Sure-Cycle piston and a heavier compensator spring available for $10 from Cole Gunsmithing. This retains more gas pressure to boost ejection of lighter loads. Fanatastic guns. Much cleaner and easier to maintain than the Browning Gold my son shoots. Much less recoil than those da*& Benellis. Also you can adjust the cast and the drop closer to parallel to dial in your point of impact. I played with this until I was just smoking the clay pigeons.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a 391 Urika parallel target (28") and a sporting model (30"). Both are great guns mechanically and seem to shoot very well for me. The stock adjustment shims make it easy to adjust the fit. I also shoot an 11-87 and prior to that shot 1100's but I prefer 391's.

One thing I did note with mine is that the full choke really seems tight so I shoot IM for trap.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Great guns, durable, light and well balanced.


----------

